# for you beer lovers !



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

what is everyones favorite beer/cigar pair... what pair or pairs have you found that are RAD!!!!!

my favorite pairing to date is -

cigar: Tatuaje unico 
beer: Bear republic hop rod rye

and dont forget to vote here http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27782
for your pairing choice if you havent allready


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Negra Modela and a Padilla Obsidian went very well together.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Negra Modela and a Padilla Obsidian went very well together.


hrmmm, that does sound tastey !!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Boulevard Double Wide IPA & El Centurion is one of many beer & cigar pairings I love.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Nub Cameroon and Dark Horse Crooked tree IPA is a more memorable one.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Pepin blue and a Ayinger Hefeweizen or an Anejo with a Hoegaarden...one of my favoritest beers. Also, nothing beats an Edge Maduro toro and a Smithwicks or Boddingtons! :dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Boddington's Pub Ale and any Padron also works well.
(but I could have Boddington's w/cereal, a steak, corn chips - just about anything:biggrin


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Boddington's Pub Ale and any Padron also works well.
> (but I could have Boddington's w/cereal, a steak, corn chips - just about anything:biggrin


man i havent had boddingtons in so long, that sounds pretty good. i need to start getting some imports again. ive been stuck in american micro beer / craft beer mode and left all my imports behind...ill get back into em tho, espcially the english ales !


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

brew: hobgoblin dark english ale
Gar: illusione ~cg:4~


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

redbeard said:


> man i havent had boddingtons in so long, that sounds pretty good. i need to start getting some imports again. ive been stuck in american micro beer / craft beer mode and left all my imports behind...ill get back into em tho, espcially the english ales !


Give the JW Lees or Thomas Hardy's a shot. A little pricey but so worth it. If you like American Barleywines you will love these English Old Ales/Barleywines.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> Give the JW Lees or Thomas Hardy's a shot. A little pricey but so worth it. If you like American Barleywines you will love these English Old Ales/Barleywines.


never had a barley wine that ive liked...wayyy to sweet for me. ive not had many and will probably try more in the future...but ive had bad luck so far :mumbles:


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Guinness Stout and Illusione 4/2g was pretty good. Generally with the cigars I really like (LFD, Oliva V) a light beer would go better but I hate ligter beers. 

If its not Guinness, Michelob Amber Boch or St Pauli Girl Dark I don't drink it.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

redbeard said:


> never had a barley wine that ive liked...wayyy to sweet for me. ive not had many and will probably try more in the future...but ive had bad luck so far :mumbles:


You definitely seem to be more of a hophead (no worries, me too). What BW's have you tried? I might suggest Victory Old Horizontal or Sierra Nevada Bigfoot (both should available in your area) for ones that might not be overly sweet.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> You definitely seem to be more of a hophead (no worries, me too). What BW's have you tried? I might suggest Victory Old Horizontal or Sierra Nevada Bigfoot (both should available in your area) for ones that might not be overly sweet.


i mite have to try that sierra nevada one,...i know ive tried the flying dog barley wine and i really cant think of the others off hand...i love all other flying dog brews tho in there defense !!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i mite have to try that sierra nevada one,...i know ive tried the flying dog barley wine and i really cant think of the others off hand...i love all other flying dog brews tho in there defense !!!


If you get it let it rest for a few months and the alcohol flavor will subside a little and you can really explore the intricate flavors.

Flying dog is pretty good, not one of my favorites. The horn dog is probably not the best BW.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> If you get it let it rest for a few months and the alcohol flavor will subside a little and you can really explore the intricate flavors.
> 
> Flying dog is pretty good, not one of my favorites. The horn dog is probably not the best BW.


yah there not my fav, but they make a nice brew..

right now i am drinkn a hopdevil and smoking an illusione MK
im about to finish this hopdevil and switch to the bells expedition stout !!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

redbeard said:


> yah there not my fav, but they make a nice brew..
> 
> right now i am drinkn a hopdevil and smoking an illusione MK
> im about to finish this hopdevil and switch to the bells expedition stout !!


Good choice. I'm heading to Bells in 2 weeks. Can't wait. Hopedevil is amazing. I just finished a Goose Island Harvest Ale and am gonna switch to the Honkers I have in the kegorator.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

you love some goose island huh lol, guess you gotta support the locals !!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

redbeard said:


> you love some goose island huh lol, guess you gotta support the locals !!!


Good all around beers, true to style and affordable. Got a friend that works there soe I get special goodies every now and again too.


----------

